# First bass of the year (Erie)



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Hooked up with a few today on my lunch break. Can't ask for anything better in February on the Northcoast. Crappie too.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nicely done.


----------

